# Aucune image avec la câble VGA au vidéo projecteur.



## Gendarmette12 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un gros soucis et c'est assez urgent! J'ai acheté un câble VGA et lorsque je le branche sur IPad, rien ne se passe. L'écran du vidéo projecteur est toujours tout bleu et il ne détecte aucune source!!!

pourriez vous m'aider SVP??

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2011)

Avec quel logiciel testes-tu la connexion ?


----------



## Gendarmette12 (4 Mai 2011)

C'est à dire? Avec quelle application ? Comme par exemple pages?


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2011)

Oui, page, c'est un bon exemple. Et je ne suis pas certain que ce logiciel gère la sortie vidéo.

Essaye avec des logiciels comme Keynote ou goodreader.

Sinon, tu as bien fait la dernière mise à jour du système de l'iPad.


----------



## Gendarmette12 (4 Mai 2011)

Oui bien sur mais je n'ai rien qui s'affiche. Je dois le régler sur quelle sortie ? Je pense avoir la bonne.


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2011)

Il n'y a pas de sortie à régler sur ton iPad. 

Par contre, sur le vidéoprojecteur l'entrée est à régler.


----------



## Lamar (7 Mai 2011)

C'est un iPad 1 ou 2 ?
Parce que sur le 1, la sortie video n'est prise en compte que par quelques logiciels, dont Pages ne fait pas partie, malheureusement. Le 2 par contre gère une copie intégrale de l'écran.


----------

